# leyte



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Who lives near tanauan or tacloban??


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I am not near either but been to tacloban mor than a dozen times, what is your question?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Phil_expat said:


> I am not near either but been to tacloban mor than a dozen times, what is your question?


Thx for reply,,but im wondering about living there.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*tacloban*



lefties43332 said:


> Thx for reply,,but im wondering about living there.


I ran into the vice-commander of American Legion Post 63 my last night on vacation. Invited me over for a beer but I couldn't at the time. I'd stop there and ask those guys. Told me you don't need to be a member, plus they claim to have a real mexican restaurant.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nila [my wife] and I have a friend from Scotland whose wife and baby son live on Leyte. He says that Leyte is OK to live there and the place they live is small. His wife and son live with her parents.


----------

